# Rule of thumb/Hollow Core



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Im wanting to make my own wind-on leaders for my reel and I'm wanting to know the basics Rule of Thumb on picking the right size of Hollow Core to thread the mono? 
Also the right size of Needles for 200-300 lbs test.
Thx Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I use plain old dacron. Never seen a problem. Use leader wire instead of a needle.

But either way works.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds good.
Whyme


----------

